# Muffin Fuzz Crappiness



## icedcreameyes (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi there,

I have just built the muffin fuzz board, I built it as a Martian Fuzz, and to be honest it just sounds a bit crap... So I think there is a problem. 

The main issue I'm getting is that when I hit a chord quite hard on the guitar the pedal responds by going super thin, super compressed and choked. Kind of sound like I've hit a trash can with a stick. 

So far I have a couple of ideas

1. It seems like the Martian Fuzz is slightly higher gain than the standard muff? The resistors that are attached the emitters in the clipping stages run straight to ground which I think will increase gain? Perhaps I need to lower the gain?

2. My transistors aren't making solid connection due to the sockets I've installed? 

3. I built this one with fairly average parts so perhaps they aren't good enough. (I don't think it's this because the sound of the pedal is quite off, more so than just tonally bad I.e. more broken than just Behringer).

I've checked over my solder points and parts values etc and I'm confident this is not the issue. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is a gut shot...


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks like you've got standard box capacitors in slots for polarized electrolytic caps. Maybe that's the issue? Dunno if the different build calls for that.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 4, 2019)

I think you need the polarized caps for the build.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 4, 2019)

Those slots have 3 holes under them so that they can accommodate electrolytics or non polar caps. I think it changes depending on which build you are doing. The Martian Fuzz asks for 100n coupling caps so film box or ceramic seems the most likely.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 4, 2019)

I guess I should take a closer look at that circuit.  I thought the polarized caps were essential for the transistor config.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 4, 2019)

Hmmm 2 votes for electrolytics... I might just give it a go and see what happens thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 4, 2019)

Yea according to the schem, they all look polarized and none of the build docs specify polarized or not, so it's worth it to try to replace them. Definitely weird values for polarized caps tho.


----------



## Robert (Jul 4, 2019)

You don't need polarized caps.   The PCB layout was designed for multiple variations of the circuit, some use 1uF so the board can accommodate 1uF electrolytics... but they are not _required_.

That particular variant was inspired by one mode of the Dead Astronaut Space Patrol Fuzz, which is somewhat gated and sputtery.

Does it sound anything like this? (@ 4:30)


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 5, 2019)

Hmmmm, yeah it does have that sort of vibe to it, though mine doesn't sound quite as good... I'll keep tinkering but I'm glad I don't have to swap out all those caps


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jul 11, 2019)

So update on this pedal for any who were curious....

Turns out everything was ok I just didn't really like the build. Desoldered most of the parts and went for a Green Russian instead, much more what I was after and now it sounds excellent. I also added a clean blend, a feedback mod, second set of input caps for more bass and a tone bypass for flatter mids.. looks a bit Frankenstein now but sounds great. 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Gordo (Jul 11, 2019)

Cool graphics and I like the non-standard control layout.  Business on the top...party on the sides...


----------



## eyepastrypedals (Feb 28, 2020)

icedcreameyes said:


> So update on this pedal for any who were curious....
> 
> Turns out everything was ok I just didn't really like the build. Desoldered most of the parts and went for a Green Russian instead, much more what I was after and now it sounds excellent. I also added a clean blend, a feedback mod, second set of input caps for more bass and a tone bypass for flatter mids.. looks a bit Frankenstein now but sounds great.
> 
> ...



Hey, love the mods you made to that Green Russian, would you mind explaining the specifics? I've been looking for details on the JHS "Moscow Mod" and this looks like the closest...better even!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 29, 2020)

FYI, non-polar caps will always work in place of polar caps.  It's the value of the capacitor that's important.  The Martian Fuzz is farty and gated because of the extreme values of R10 and R15.  Please share your mods!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 29, 2020)

You can build several muffs using this pedalpcb muffin.


			Big Muff Pi Versions and Schematics


----------



## music6000 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Cool graphics and I like the non-standard control layout.  Business on the top...party on the sides...


Reminded me of my Lupo's KRAUT 1 Distortion for on the Fly adjustment , No guess where it's made!
I had to put a Reverse Audio taper on one pot , when you put your foot on it, it Blew you out the Room


----------

